
35 programming habits that lead to poor code - SarasaNews
https://techbeacon.com/35-bad-programming-habits-make-your-code-smell
======
z3t4
whenever i see antipatterns i try to avoid them so that i dont pick up
anything. i rather read 35 programming habits that lead to _good_ code.

